# Hello... 3D Channels can be added anytime now?



## YurMom

Is Dish ran by the most ULTRA conservative person on earth? Iv been asking Dish for more than 2 years when they would be adding a 3D channel line up :bang .

I know there are only like 5 or 6 right now but 3D is NOT a passing thing :sleeping: . Has anyone gotten anything more from Dish on this other than 'it's in the works'... yea, for two years now, how about getting it out of the works and into our homes.

It would suck to get tired of waiting and go back to DirecTV again... :blackeye:


----------



## Orion9

Here's a thread that might interest you.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Yep... I think even DirecTV backed off a bit on 3D, though they still have more than Dish.


----------



## mike1977

The last thing I want to see when watching something in 3D is a darn 3D popup advertising a show.


----------



## BillJ

Actually 3D is sort of a passing thing. Movie makers are beginning to realize that. And so long as special glasses are required it won't get big acceptance in the home either. Yes, someday we'll have affordable 3D with no glasses but even the boosters of 3D admit that may be 10 years away. So for now Dish is right not to burden the bandwidth and the wallets of their customers with 3D.


----------



## tsmacro

Yeah it does appear the demand for 3-D has been underwhelming at best. Trust me if enough people wanted it there would be more 3-D channels and Dish would have them. It's all about $$$, where it goes the providers will follow.


----------



## Paul Secic

Stewart Vernon said:


> Yep... I think even DirecTV backed off a bit on 3D, though they still have more than Dish.





Stewart Vernon said:


> Yep... I think even DirecTV backed off a bit on 3D, though they still have more than Dish.


----------



## Paul Secic

I don't think most people arn't interested in 3D.


----------



## CeeWoo

I look it as a 'chicken or egg' thing. When demand is high enuf, it'll be added, but demand won't be high until it's available.

I know I won't consider buying a 3d TV until they are without the 'glasses' requirement. Even then, the sets would have to be affordable to me


----------



## Jim5506

FYI, 3D is on CPR!


----------



## Rduce

Jim5506 said:


> FYI, 3D is on CPR!


I think you are right, I was at a local theater last night and I just realized that they were not offering a single feature in 3D.


----------



## Wilf

Rduce said:


> I think you are right, I was at a local theater last night and I just realized that they were not offering a single feature in 3D.


3D seems to cycle every 20 years or so, corresponding to a new generation of folks that find it "new". The technology used in theaters has not really changed since I saw Bwana Devil in the early fifties. Even the shutter glasses technology has been around for 20 years. Just, wait, it will come back again.


----------



## inazsully

CeeWoo said:


> I look it as a 'chicken or egg' thing. When demand is high enuf, it'll be added, but demand won't be high until it's available.
> 
> I know I won't consider buying a 3d TV until they are without the 'glasses' requirement. Even then, the sets would have to be affordable to me


Trouble is that even if you want to buy a medium quality TV it's probably going to have 3D. Especially if it's a 50" or larger.


----------



## ashli143

I love how people try to say that 3d is on its way out JUST because they do not have a 3d tv. It's not on it's way out - not even close. Maybe your local best buy doesn't have many that they are currently selling but as a tech rep and someone who buys and sales items like this I can honestly say that half of the new tvs that have come out this year (or more) DO have the 3d feature. Maybe the sony at target (that's on sale) doesn't have 3d, but it's also old technology which is the reason it is on sale.The "shutter lenses" only pertain to ACTIVE 3d tvs, not PASSIVE. Passive 3d uses glasses just like the one's at the movie theatre. At first only LG, Vizio, and Panasonic sold passive 3d. But now Sony, Samsung, Sharp, etc, have also jumped on the Passive 3d bandwagon.

I currently play 3d games and movies on my playstation 3 and my LG passive 3d tv. It's gorgeous. I got my tv on sale at a very reasonable price online. I just bought my dad a 55" LED LG 3D TV from Dell.com (now out of stock) for $760.00 -- we set it up yesterday and watched Jurassic Park 3d, it was awesome. The prices of 3d tvs are starting to drop due to the fact that the concept is no longer "new." Because of these price drops you will see an increase in 3d tv buyers.

Also, the future of gaming is going 3d. Currently the ps3 is 3d compatible and Nintendo released the 3ds. At the recent gaming conference sony pushed the new ps4 (playstation 4), that like it's predecessor, allows the owner to watch 3d movies and play 3d games. Nintendo announced that they will be releasing 3d games for their Wii U. Also, Microsoft has recently announced that the new Xbox One will also support 3d technology.

But you guys are so right, 3d is a passing fad, right?


----------



## lparsons21

Yep, it is a passing fancy! 

Many of my friends have 3D sets, as do I, but I'm the only one that has 3D glasses. The rest of them bought upscale sets, but not because of the 3D.

I use it on occasion, but am underwhelmed by the quality of too many 3D movies. At the end of the year there will only be one 3D channel left, which hardly bodes well for 3D. And I don't think that the gamers can bring enough business to 3D to change much about any of that.


----------



## RasputinAXP

Why even respond?


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork

I understand our 3D customers would like to see more 3D channels added to DISH, we do offer some movies in 3D. I will provide you our link to check the movie titles to see if they are to your liking: http://www.dish.com/technology/3d-programming/?WT.svl=gsearch_results

Thanks


----------



## tcatdbs

New fancy theater down the road, two 3D screens, two dine-in screens, two "big" screens, and six others. Costs like $6 more to see a show on the 3D screen. I wouldn't go see it if it were the same cost. Maybe if it was a $2 discount I'd try it. Same with 3D TV, if someone gave me glasses and Dish gave you a $2 credit towards monthly payment for watching it, I might watch a few. They can make movies look real enough without going 3D (even on my 50" screen).


----------



## Rduce

ashli143 said:


> I love how people try to say that 3d is on its way out JUST because they do not have a 3d tv. It's not on it's way out - not even close. Maybe your local best buy doesn't have many that they are currently selling but as a tech rep and someone who buys and sales items like this I can honestly say that half of the new tvs that have come out this year (or more) DO have the 3d feature. Maybe the sony at target (that's on sale) doesn't have 3d, but it's also old technology which is the reason it is on sale.The "shutter lenses" only pertain to ACTIVE 3d tvs, not PASSIVE. Passive 3d uses glasses just like the one's at the movie theatre. At first only LG, Vizio, and Panasonic sold passive 3d. But now Sony, Samsung, Sharp, etc, have also jumped on the Passive 3d bandwagon.
> 
> I currently play 3d games and movies on my playstation 3 and my LG passive 3d tv. It's gorgeous. I got my tv on sale at a very reasonable price online. I just bought my dad a 55" LED LG 3D TV from Dell.com (now out of stock) for $760.00 -- we set it up yesterday and watched Jurassic Park 3d, it was awesome. The prices of 3d tvs are starting to drop due to the fact that the concept is no longer "new." Because of these price drops you will see an increase in 3d tv buyers.
> 
> Also, the future of gaming is going 3d. Currently the ps3 is 3d compatible and Nintendo released the 3ds. At the recent gaming conference sony pushed the new ps4 (playstation 4), that like it's predecessor, allows the owner to watch 3d movies and play 3d games. Nintendo announced that they will be releasing 3d games for their Wii U. Also, Microsoft has recently announced that the new Xbox One will also support 3d technology.
> 
> But you guys are so right, 3d is a passing fad, right?


Actually, if you would have taken the time to research the subject before you responded to a 3 month old post you would have found that it is fading away. ESPN is dropping their 3D channel by the end of the year, the BBC is dropping all 3D development for at least 3 years to see if there is really any demand for it and there are no plans for any of the Networks to offer any 3D content. Even 3D movie ticket sales are losing to 2D, the head of HBO's tech division has stated that home 3D is DEAD, and that HBO never really considered it viable, so other than some video games and the odd movie that actually looks good in 3D it is hanging on, but just barely.


----------



## Jim5506

3D in theaters is not that bad, I saw my first 3D movie about a month ago (Star Trek whatever) and it was interesting, but I thought it was more of a distraction that an enhancement to the movie.

3D movies are still coming out and people still watch them, they even have D-Box now where your seat moves with the action, and local IMAX is expanding D-Box offerings to two more screens. I'll not pay $3-$5 more for a buzz in my butt, but evidently someone is.


----------



## tampa8

Actually bringing back this thread highlights just how far 3D has fallen. DISH was correct not to spend any resources on it at this time.


----------



## Jason Whiddon

Broadcast 3D has its issues, 3D blu-ray is a different story.


----------



## BNUMM

I have been watching 3D on Netflix lately.


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork

YurMom said:


> Is Dish ran by the most ULTRA conservative person on earth? Iv been asking Dish for more than 2 years when they would be adding a 3D channel line up :bang .
> 
> I know there are only like 5 or 6 right now but 3D is NOT a passing thing :sleeping: . Has anyone gotten anything more from Dish on this other than 'it's in the works'... yea, for two years now, how about getting it out of the works and into our homes.
> 
> It would suck to get tired of waiting and go back to DirecTV again... :blackeye:


I know there are some customers that have 3D TV's and want a constant channel that shows HD programming. 

As of just now there is not an update to carry a full-time channel in 3D. Requests have been submitted and once we know more we will let our customers know through our website.

Thanks


----------



## Paul Secic

YurMom said:


> Is Dish ran by the most ULTRA conservative person on earth? Iv been asking Dish for more than 2 years when they would be adding a 3D channel line up :bang .
> 
> I know there are only like 5 or 6 right now but 3D is NOT a passing thing :sleeping: . Has anyone gotten anything more from Dish on this other than 'it's in the works'... yea, for two years now, how about getting it out of the works and into our homes.
> 
> It would suck to get tired of waiting and go back to DirecTV again... :blackeye:3


3D TV is dead.


----------



## James Long

DirecTV managed to add a few channels and now they have taken them away. There is one full time 3D channel, one PPV movie channel and on demand content. DISH has 3D VOD (channel 1 or 501) for movies. There is no need for a "live" PPV channel (just play the same movies from VOD).


----------



## inkahauts

Yeah 3d is really a on demand thing IMHO. No need for linear channels. 4k is a different story IMHO.


----------



## SayWhat?

Holy Thread Necromancy Batman!!


----------



## Eva

SayWhat? said:


> Holy Thread Necromancy Batman!!


But is the necro in 3D? :rotfl:


----------



## BNUMM

Netflix has some 3D.


----------



## tcatdbs

Yeah, I watched Captain America 3D the other day (only because it was $3 at a local theater). It was "cool", but I think distracting is a good word. Just looked a little unrealistic/fake to me. If it could be perfected (just as clean as a regular HD movie), maybe it would catch on, but I would guess perfection would cost even more. I'd rather Dish stay away so our bills don't go up even more! Or make it a $25 add-on, so those who don't want it might see their rates go down. Movie theater 3D glasses suck! Never tried TV glasses, but I'm guessing they'd be worse (as far as feel), especially having to wear them over glasses.


----------

